# Aerial Shots of Las Vegas



## SeaBreeze

One place I never had a desire to visit and definitely wouldn't want to live, but here are some cool aerial shots...http://www.casino.org/blog/10-incredible-shots-of-las-vegas-from-above/


----------



## SifuPhil

It looks breathtaking from far away, but knowing the history and current conditions of Vegas I think I'll be staying away as well. 

Now show me Vegas of the 50's and 60's and I'll be there hangin' with Ol' Blue Eyes and the rest of the Pack.


----------



## rkunsaw

We spent one night in Las Vegas a few years ago staying with one of my wife's cousins, He took us to his favorite casino which wasn't on the strip or one of the well known ones. I can't even remember the name of it.
It was a fun evening.


----------



## pchinvegas

Sorry to hear that SeaBreeze, Las Vegas is a beautiful city. The weather is awesome, the sun always shines and everything is available 24/7. I love the mixture of cultures, people from everywhere sharing their food, and customs.
I have not been to the strip in over a year, no reason to go there. I do not gamble and don't drink often. Occasionally, I go for a concert or show.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I guess when I think of Vegas, I think of the strip.  I don't like the glitz and crowds in general, as far as the weather, I can appreciate those who like the heat, but I don't care for it.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Las Excess.


----------



## pchinvegas

SifulPhil, what conditions are you referring to ? After living in 7 states, I find Las Vegas to be much like any other city. Yes, there a shit ton of people so sure there more crime. We live a normal family life, we are busy with High School Track meets , Football games, work and family outings. I feel as safe here as I did in Billings, MT., Tannersville, Pa., Albany, Ga, Raleigh, NC, or New Orleans to name a few.


----------



## SifuPhil

pchinvegas said:


> SifulPhil, what conditions are you referring to ? After living in 7 states, I find Las Vegas to be much like any other city. Yes, there a shit ton of people so sure there more crime. We live a normal family life, we are busy with High School Track meets , Football games, work and family outings. I feel as safe here as I did in Billings, MT., Tannersville, Pa., Albany, Ga, Raleigh, NC, or New Orleans to name a few.



Well, here's a few stats from Vegas, from a few towns in which I've lived, and of course our noble Mountain Home, Arkansas  ...


City
Las Vegas
Wilkes Barre
NYC
Key West
Mt. Home
Index (100=Safest)
18
15
26
5
14
Violent Crime (per 1,000 people)
7.58
5.14
7.92
7.63
0.64
Property Crime (odds)
1/34
1/28
1/44
1/18
1/24


What I get from this is that:

 *Key West is actually the MOST dangerous place to live overall, and although property crime is the lowest of all these cities the violent crime rate is about equal to NYC and Vegas.

*My town of Wilkes Barre, as bad as it seems to me, is slightly safer in violent crimes but a bit more prone to property crime than Vegas, yet the overall score is lower by 3 points.

*According to these stats NYC is safer than all 4 other cities, including Mountain Home, where the chance of violent crime is practically nill.

What's the take-away here? 

DON'T TRUST STATISTICS. I got these from a site called *Neighborhood Scout* and they seem counter-intuitive to me. I had a lady-friend who lived and worked in Vegas for many years and she told me many stories of the crimes committed on a daily basis, and (admittedly weak) I've seen the COPS shows where the crazies are out in force throughout the town. 

I also know quite well the history of Atlantic City, that other gambling mecca, and I know that even *I* wouldn't walk the streets there after dark. Any time you have alcohol and gambling thrown together, along with tons of money-rich tourists, you have the makings of a battlefield. 

On the other hand, I had more violent crime happen to me personally in NYC than any of the other towns. In Key West I could leave my 'Vette unlocked with the top down, parked on the street for hours, and nothing would happen. If I did that in NYC or Wilkes Barre I'd be walking home.

I'm sure Vegas has its good and bad spots, just like any other town. I'm just saying that I have no desire to live in a big, tourist-oriented place with bright lights and constant hustle and bustle; I had enough of that and the associated sleaze-balls in my life. I'm not ready for the sticks yet, but no more big cities.


----------



## pchinvegas

I understand, we avoid the tourists like the plague ! We have our own shopping areas, restaurants, theaters and etc. It's sad that folks cannot see past the glitz. 
I like knowing it's all there if I want it, you can shop 24/7, we stand in grocery lines with celebs and pay little attention they just folks like we are.
I still enjoy going home to a quite small city now and then.


----------



## rkunsaw

Hey pch, no wonder I didn't see you. I was a tourist in Vegas and you avoided me like the plague. I'll be nicer than that if you come to Arkansas.


----------



## SifuPhil

pchinvegas said:


> I understand, we avoid the tourists like the plague ! We have our own shopping areas, restaurants, theaters and etc. It's sad that folks cannot see past the glitz.
> I like knowing it's all there if I want it, you can shop 24/7, we stand in grocery lines with celebs and pay little attention they just folks like we are.
> I still enjoy going home to a quite small city now and then.



I understand - to me it's like NYC. After I left I only could tolerate brief day-visits, because it all became too much after a while. But they DID have all the cultural and entertainment centers there, so it was a powerful draw.

NOT powerful enough, however, to make me live there again unless I win the Lottery, because that's the only way you can truly be comfortable there.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Only been to Vegas once, in the early '80's. Of course it was just to the strip and for gaming. When I lived in Portland we used to go to Reno several times a year, which I much preferred over Vegas. Easier to maneuver around from casino to casino and the winnings and liquor flowed freer. In fact, we got married in Reno. All of our good friends and relatives came and we had a great party at the MGM Grand. 

They used to have a fabulous show there called "Hello Hollywood". To this day, I've never seen anything like it on stage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In any event, I prefer living in the green scenery as opposed to the desert, although I appreciate the beauty of all nature's landscapes.


----------



## pchinvegas

Don't take offense rkunsaw, nothing personal really. We have so many tourists and believe me they did not come here to share in our normal everyday lives. Now if I had known a high school track meet to watch my grandson pole vault was why you spent your hard earned bucks to visit Las Vegas, I would have been glad to come and fetch you off the strip.
Most folks come here to gamble, drink, see shows or concerts and take in the night life. 
Let e know when you come again, I make it a point to see you


----------



## rkunsaw

No offense Pch, I was just joshin'. We never went to the strip. We went there to visit my wife's cousins who live there. The cousin we stayed with took us to a casino. It was a fun visit.


----------



## R. Zimm

Any area that has a lot of folks coming and going is low on my list. That is what SE Florida has become and few people really care a wit because it's not "home."


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Zimm said:


> Any area that has a lot of folks coming and going is low on my list ...



They're low on MY list as well.

That's why I avoid churches, Wal-Marts and Madame Floozie's House of Ill-Repute.


----------

